# Presenting and cooing



## JennyJen (Mar 21, 2010)

My dove keeps putting her butt in the air and cooing at me. Is she ready to make babies or something, and will she stop doing that? :O


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like she is ready. You know for sure it's a she?
And no, she won't stop.

Reti


----------

